# A puuuuuurfect pair



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Elmo and Saffi last night


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah how cute...I am still waiting for this day with Nelly and Molly!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photo. It's so nice when they dogs and cats can be friends.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very cosy 
Saffi looks to have some real waves going on ... Lovely xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Very cosy
> Saffi looks to have some real waves going on ... Lovely xx


Was going to say the same! Is her coat easy to brush through? Am hoping Honey will be a little easier than Biscuit. I love the look of Biscuit's coat but it is too thick to get any brush through so can only use a wide-spaced comb! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Was going to say the same! Is her coat easy to brush through? Am hoping Honey will be a little easier than Biscuit. I love the look of Biscuit's coat but it is too thick to get any brush through so can only use a wide-spaced comb! x


Yes I think Honeys coat will hopefully be a little dream... I think Molly and Biscuit appear to be very similar in more ways than one  xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Was going to say the same! Is her coat easy to brush through? Am hoping Honey will be a little easier than Biscuit. I love the look of Biscuit's coat but it is too thick to get any brush through so can only use a wide-spaced comb! x


Um... brush? What's that?!

We go for the natural look I'm afraid Jane!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds good to me! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh Saffi looks like she has got much lighter and fluffier....I thought it was Betty in there for a moment!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I must catch up with you and Saffi sometime, would love to see how she's grown in the flesh. Last time I saw her I think she was just allowed out and about and dead cute she was too.

Do they get on well?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Awww how cute!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Look really cosy together, cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nothing like a bedtime buddy someone to snuggle when the nights draw in xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Gosh Saffi looks like she has got much lighter and fluffier....I thought it was Betty in there for a moment!!


Actually her forehead is her palest bit - her ears, around her mouth and her tail are fox red! This photo was taken a few weeks ago after a groom but gives you an idea...










I'd say she is around the same size as Betty though - she's not big at all! 

This was her with three other Cockapoos recently (Basil, Rufus & Bess):












MillieDog said:


> I must catch up with you and Saffi sometime, would love to see how she's grown in the flesh. Last time I saw her I think she was just allowed out and about and dead cute she was too.
> 
> Do they get on well?


I'd love that Julie 

They finally seem to get on really well - I can't say it's been easy though!


----------

